#  > Dating >  > Uit het oog, maar niet uit het hart >  Heb jij wel eens een romantisch afspraakje gemaakt via het internet?

## RinC

Gratis sms is back by dope demand  :hihi: 

Ewa fhem die associatie!

----------


## Placide

> _Geplaatst door RinC_ 
> *Gratis sms is back by dope demand 
> 
> Ewa fhem die associatie!*


Wat verstaat u onder romantisch?

----------


## Rissa

_Gratis Sms is een Pre!..om romantische internetdates te creeJeren_

----------


## Nadha

Ik wil uitleg  :Mad:

----------


## RinC

> _Geplaatst door Placide_ 
> *Wat verstaat u onder romantisch?*


Fhal li kei diroe fe soaps oe aflams enzo.  :hihi:

----------


## criminar

Marokkaanse en romantiek?Na een romantische date met een Marokkaanse meid,valt meestal die 'roman' weg en blijft er 'tisch' over.

----------


## RinC

> _Geplaatst door Rissa_ 
> *Gratis Sms is een Pre!..om romantische internetdates te creeJeren*



Juistem...vooral als je geen beltegoed (meer) hebt.  :cheefbek:

----------


## Rissa

> _Geplaatst door criminar_ 
> *Marokkaanse en romantiek?Na een romantische date met een Marokkaanse meid,valt meestal die 'roman' weg en blijft er 'tisch' over.*



_


Rinkel: Justum. Marokkanen zijn gewoon niet gemaakt om romantisch te doen._

----------


## AdamX

kan maroc.nl voor mij geen date regelen in een luxe restaurant  :blozen:

----------


## Twinkle_Croft

Het is al gezegd: Romantiek & Mgarba gaat niet samen, laat staan als diegene via het net is 'geplukt'.

----------


## Colombiana

> _Geplaatst door RinC_ 
> *Gratis sms is back by dope demand 
> 
> Ewa fhem die associatie!*


Ik d8 dat je geen Marokkaan was??? Dan kun je wel goed Marokkaans voor een niet Marokkaan.....

Enne behoorde dit soort topics niet bij cliche onderwerpen???

----------


## Twinkle_Croft

> _Geplaatst door Colombiana_ 
> *Ik d8 dat je geen Marokkaan was??? Dan kun je wel goed Marokkaans voor een niet Marokkaan.....
> 
> Enne behoorde dit soort topics niet bij criche onderwerpen???*



Hahaha, raap me op!  :haha: !!

----------


## Colombiana

Hmmm, sarcasme wordt ook al niet begrepen. Maarja wat wil je voor iemand die alleen de weg weet van huis -> naar 't werk -> de supermarkt -> en dan weer naar huis.....

----------


## Twinkle_Croft

> _Geplaatst door Colombiana_ 
> *Hmmm, sarcasme wordt ook al niet begrepen. Maarja wat wil je voor iemand die alleen de weg weet van huis -> naar 't werk -> de supermarkt -> en dan weer naar huis.....*


Nee, jij bent niet te begrijpen. Maar wat wil je van iemand die alleen de weg naar PB kent, een Marokkaanse met een neger ziet en een topic opent met "Waarom negers opzoeken".  :haha: !!

----------


## Colombiana

> _Geplaatst door Twinkle_Croft_ 
> *Nee, jij bent niet te begrijpen. Maar wat wil je van iemand die alleen de weg naar PB kent, een Marokkaanse met een neger ziet en een topic opent met "Waarom negers opzoeken". !!*


je hebt gelijk: je begrijpt mij niet...  :jammer:  

Maar wees verstandig en negeer mijn berichten voortaan dan doe ik dat ook....

----------


## Lissa

Dames toch?!!!  :aanwal:

----------


## Sim

Ik heb eens een picknick gehad  :blozen:

----------


## Sim

> _Geplaatst door Woman_ 
> *Was het romantisch nig?*



Dat was het doel... en enigzins wel gelukt.


Klote was. t was in t vondelpark. En ik moest toilet hebben (vind daar maar eens een toilet), ik was zwaar doorgelekt. Het was zomer en ik had een wit rokje aan... Gelukig had de rok voering aan de binnenkant.  :haha:

----------


## Twinkle_Croft

> _Geplaatst door Colombiana_ 
> *je hebt gelijk: je begrijpt mij niet...  
> 
> Maar wees verstandig en negeer mijn berichten voortaan dan doe ik dat ook....*


Negeren? 


Ze zijn t hillarisch om te negeren.  :haha:

----------


## sienia

> _Geplaatst door Twinkle_Croft_ 
> *Negeren? 
> 
> 
> Ze zijn t hillarisch om te negeren. *


Ik sta bij haar op negeerstand, maar anders, je hebt gelijk!!

----------


## Maa

AZWERVERS.
Jullie weten niet eens wat dat wordt romantisch inhoud en laten staan romantisch doen, alla bla bla. En jij RinC. Het lijkt wel nets of je nog in de jaren 90 leeft, jij elke keer met je beltegoed.
Heb jij nooit is van een abonnement gehoord ofzo.
Weetje waar jullie romantisch doen! IN KOEZINA, daar zijn jullie goed in. lekker romanisch doen.
Mvg,
Maa.
 :plet:

----------


## RinC

> _Geplaatst door Woman_ 
> *Dat doen mensen als ze alleen maar aardig gevonden willen worden. 
> 
> Like Poppeke/Truuske.*



Sssssst  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## RinC

> _Geplaatst door Maa_ 
> *AZWERVERS.
> Jullie weten niet eens wat dat wordt romantisch inhoud en laten staan romantisch doen, alla bla bla. En jij RinC. Het lijkt wel nets of je nog in de jaren 90 leeft, jij elke keer met je beltegoed.
> Heb jij nooit is van een abonnement gehoord ofzo.
> Weetje waar jullie romantisch doen! IN KOEZINA, daar zijn jullie goed in. lekker romanisch doen.
> Mvg,
> Maa.
> *



Dames en heren, de wijze Maa heeft gesproken.

----------


## Colombiana

Er zijn dus mensen die het leuk vinden uitgescholden te worden?? Nou ga dan tegen elkaar tekeer!! Ik pas, dan ga ik wel gewoon werken  :hihi:

----------


## Maa

> _Geplaatst door RinC_ 
> *Dames en heren, de wijze Maa heeft gesproken.*


Het is toch zo ABOERAS DEL FEN.  :ole:

----------


## casasweety

> _Geplaatst door Maa_ 
> *Het is toch zo ABOERAS DEL FEN. *



Maa jij spoort echt niet, maar dat is juist zo leuk aan jou....Alles goed met je? Nog wat gehoord van Aicha1975 miss her!

----------


## Maa

> _Geplaatst door casasweety_ 
> *Maa jij spoort echt niet, maar dat is juist zo leuk aan jou....Alles goed met je? Nog wat gehoord van Aicha1975 miss her!*



Nee, heb ook lang niets van haar gehoord, ze heeft een keertje tegen mijn dat ze naar Spanje zou gaan.
Ps. Ik mis haar hier ook heel erg, ik denk elke keer aan haar.
Ps. met mijn gaat het atijd goed. 
Wat er ook gebeurt altijd blijven lachen.  :wohaa:   :wohaa:

----------


## casasweety

> _Geplaatst door Maa_ 
> *Nee, heb ook lang niets van haar gehoord, ze heeft een keertje tegen mijn dat ze naar Spanje zou gaan.
> Ps. Ik mis haar hier ook heel erg, ik denk elke keer aan haar.
> Ps. met mijn gaat het atijd goed. 
> Wat er ook gebeurt altijd blijven lachen.  *



Met slechte mensen gaat het altijd goed!

----------


## Maa

> _Geplaatst door casasweety_ 
> *Met slechte mensen gaat het altijd goed!*


Je moet gewoon gek doen, dan komt alles goed. Geloof mijn nou maar.
Mijn hele voor ruit van me auto is stuk gegaan gisteren, ik ben gewoon heel vrouwelijk vandaan, je moet schijt aan alles hebben, en fuc die geld. Er zit een barst van hoek tot hoek.  :schreeuw:

----------


## RinC

> _Geplaatst door Maa_ 
> *Je moet gewoon gek doen, dan komt alles goed. Geloof mijn nou maar.
> Mijn hele voor ruit van me auto is stuk gegaan gisteren, ik ben gewoon heel vrouwelijk vandaan, je moet schijt aan alles hebben, en fuc die geld. Er zit een barst van hoek tot hoek. *



Wat zeggie nou?  :schok:

----------


## Twinkle_Croft

> _Geplaatst door RinC_ 
> *Wat zeggie nou? *


Kzie het nu pas.  :haha: !!

----------


## LiaCarina

_Schijnheilige bitches. Ze3ma nooit afgesproken met iemand, ga heen. Ik weet genoeg van inside track wie van jullie het wel niet heeft gedaan.

I did it en heb me kapot vermaakt._

----------


## hayet

> _Geplaatst door RinC_ 
> *Wat zeggie nou? *


hahahhaha
ik dacht ook al  :zegniets:  
 :haha:

----------


## Sim

> _Geplaatst door LiaCarina_ 
> *Schijnheilige bitches. Ze3ma nooit afgesproken met iemand, ga heen. Ik weet genoeg van inside track wie van jullie het wel niet heeft gedaan.
> 
> I did it en heb me kapot vermaakt. *


Ik heb toch gezegd dat ik gedate heb  :nerd:

----------


## LiaCarina

> _Geplaatst door Sim_ 
> *Ik heb toch gezegd dat ik gedate heb *


_Dat is wat ik van jou zo goed vind, je zegt het gewoon open en bloot zonder 20 verhalen schreeuwend dat je dat nooit zou doen terwijl je het dan wel gedaan hebt.
Ik vind er helemaal niks mis mee, je kan voor de fun etc gewoon afspreken. Is lachen._

----------


## Sim

> _Geplaatst door LiaCarina_ 
> *Dat is wat ik van jou zo goed vind, je zegt het gewoon open en bloot zonder 20 verhalen schreeuwend dat je dat nooit zou doen terwijl je het dan wel gedaan hebt.
> Ik vind er helemaal niks mis mee, je kan voor de fun etc gewoon afspreken. Is lachen. *



Zeker niets mis mee.
Je doet er tenminste mensenkennis mee op. En later kun je lachen. Plus je hebt altijd wat te vertellen.

----------


## BaMb-InO

Heb ik wel meerdere malen gehad idd.

----------


## LiaCarina

> _Geplaatst door Sim_ 
> *Zeker niets mis mee.
> Je doet er tenminste mensenkennis mee op. En later kun je lachen. Plus je hebt altijd wat te vertellen.*


_Jij snapt hem! Je lacht er altijd om, ik ken bijna niemand die het niet gedaan heeft. Een beetje sneu dat er altijd wel mensen zijn die schreeuwen het nooit gedaan te hebben terwijl ze gewoonweg liegen niet wetend dat anderen ze doorhebben._

----------


## Sim

> _Geplaatst door LiaCarina_ 
> *Jij snapt hem! Je lacht er altijd om, ik ken bijna niemand die het niet gedaan heeft. Een beetje sneu dat er altijd wel mensen zijn die schreeuwen het nooit gedaan te hebben terwijl ze gewoonweg liegen niet wetend dat anderen ze doorhebben. *



 :haha: 

Ja je moet wel heel naief zijn, als je denkt dat je date partner het niet verklapt.

----------


## Twinkle_Croft

> _Geplaatst door BaMb-InO_ 
> *Heb ik wel meerdere malen gehad idd.*


Is het jou wel gelukt om romantische date's te scoren dan?


Ik heb alleen scary shit gehad (denk aan topic 'Worst date ever')  :wat?!:

----------


## LiaCarina

> _Geplaatst door Sim_ 
> *
> 
> Ja je moet wel heel naief zijn, als je denkt dat je date partner het niet verklapt.*


_Ja man, of een ex. Die praten gewoon door hoor en vinden het geweldig als ze je iets vertellen wat jij nog niet wist._

----------


## Twinkle_Croft

> _Geplaatst door Sim_ 
> *
> 
> Ja je moet wel heel naief zijn, als je denkt dat je date partner het niet verklapt.*


Iedereen klept, niet alleen de date-partner. 

Maar verklappen kan toch niet. Of zijn er lui die in het geheim daten?  :argwaan:

----------


## BaMb-InO

> _Geplaatst door Twinkle_Croft_ 
> *Is het jou wel gelukt om romantische date's te scoren dan?
> 
> 
> Ik heb alleen scary shit gehad (denk aan topic 'Worst date ever') *



 :haha: !!

Ehhhhhhhh er waren zeker wel leuke dates.... Heb nog nergens spijt van gekregen.... Alhoewel.....(ik lieg  :nerveus:  )

----------


## Twinkle_Croft

> _Geplaatst door BaMb-InO_ 
> *!!
> 
> Ehhhhhhhh er waren zeker wel leuke dates.... Heb nog nergens spijt van gekregen.... Alhoewel.....(ik lieg  )*



Das nice, als je er wat leuks aan over houdt.


De leukste 'date's' waren nog altijd met andersmans vriendjes (was dan spek & bonen/ opvullingmateriaal, zogenaamd voor de gezelligheid).  :hihi:

----------


## Sim

> _Geplaatst door LiaCarina_ 
> *Ja man, of een ex. Die praten gewoon door hoor en vinden het geweldig als ze je iets vertellen wat jij nog niet wist. *



Dus dt!
Ik ben nt zo  :engel: .




> _ Geplaatst door Twinkle_Croft_
> *Iedereen klept, niet alleen de date-partner. 
> 
> Maar verklappen kan toch niet. Of zijn er lui die in het geheim daten?*


Degene die niet vertellen dat ze op date zijn geweest. Zijn dus niet eerlijk....
Proberen ze het verborgen te houden. Werkt alleen niet.

----------


## Twinkle_Croft

> _Geplaatst door Sim_ 
> *Dus dt!
> Ik ben nt zo .
> 
> 
> 
> Degene die niet vertellen dat ze op date zijn geweest. Zijn dus niet eerlijk....
> Proberen ze het verborgen te houden. Werkt alleen niet.*


Vraagstelling was niet of je ooit gedate had, maar of je een romantische date hebt gehad.

Dat zijn voor mij 2 heel verschillende dingen.

Romantische bespreek je van tevoren (of het is duidelijk wat er gaat gebeuren als je afspreek en staat in teken van romantiek).

De gewone date ga je wat drinken en daarna naar huis. Stelt 10x nix voor.  :moe:

----------


## Sim

> _Geplaatst door Twinkle_Croft_ 
> *Vraagstelling was niet of je ooit gedate had, maar of je een romantische date hebt gehad.
> 
> Dat zijn voor mij 2 heel verschillende dingen.
> 
> Romantische bespreek je van tevoren (of het is duidelijk wat er gaat gebeuren als je afspreek en staat in teken van romantiek).
> 
> De gewone date ga je wat drinken en daarna naar huis. Stelt 10x nix voor. *



Das waar. Ik heb maar 1 romantische date gehad.

En tig anderen.  :Smilie:

----------


## LiaCarina

> _Geplaatst door Sim_ 
> *Das waar. Ik heb maar 1 romantische date gehad.
> 
> En tig anderen. *


_Join the club_   :duim:

----------


## Sim

> _Geplaatst door LiaCarina_ 
> *Join the club  *



 :hihi: 


p.s. Nadya k ben gescot  :blozen:

----------


## LiaCarina

> _Geplaatst door Sim_ 
> *
> 
> 
> p.s. Nadya k ben gescot *


_Hehe..

Ik ook joh, hard gescot, maar zeg eerlijk. Vonden we ze dan zooooo leuk? Naah. Het was meer een kleine leegte die we ze3ma probeerden te vullen._

----------


## Twinkle_Croft

> _Geplaatst door Sim_ 
> *Das waar. Ik heb maar 1 romantische date gehad.
> 
> En tig anderen. *


Echt waar? Is dat niet eng als je als het ware van tevoren weet wat en/of hoe het zoal kan lopen?

En wat bijvoorbeeld als hij in het echt er niet zo uit ziet als op een foto?



Kan je uit ervaring vertellen dat foto's echt zwaar kunnen bedriegen.


@ Nadya: Ook romantische gehad?

----------


## LiaCarina

> _Geplaatst door Twinkle_Croft_ 
> *Echt waar? Is dat niet eng als je als het ware van tevoren weet wat en/of hoe het zoal kan lopen?
> 
> En wat bijvoorbeeld als hij in het echt er niet zo uit ziet als op een foto?
> 
> 
> 
> Kan je uit ervaring vertellen dat foto's echt zwaar kunnen bedriegen.
> 
> ...


_Foto's bedriegen, dat zeker.
Genoeg romantische, gekke en puur fun en friends dates gehad. Die romantische vielen lelijk tegen._

----------


## Twinkle_Croft

> _Geplaatst door LiaCarina_ 
> *Foto's bedriegen, dat zeker.
> Genoeg romantische, gekke en puur fun en friends dates gehad. Die romantische vielen lelijk tegen. *


Dan zijn ze denk ik niet romantisch genoeg als ze toch tegen vallen.


Of we willen maar al te graag zo'n film-achtige romantische-date hebben, maar die komen volgens mij alleen in films voor.  :moe:

----------


## Sim

> _Geplaatst door LiaCarina_ 
> *Hehe..
> 
> Ik ook joh, hard gescot, maar zeg eerlijk. Vonden we ze dan zooooo leuk? Naah. Het was meer een kleine leegte die we ze3ma probeerden te vullen. *



Hij was toch bst wel leuk.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 





> _Geplaatst door LiaCarina_ 
> *
> Echt waar? Is dat niet eng als je als het ware van tevoren weet wat en/of hoe het zoal kan lopen?
> 
> En wat bijvoorbeeld als hij in het echt er niet zo uit ziet als op een foto?
> 
> 
> 
> Kan je uit ervaring vertellen dat foto's echt zwaar kunnen bedriegen.
> *



Om eerlijk te zijn, ga ik bij een date er nooit vanuit dat ik iemand leuk genoeg zou vinden voor een relatie op liefdelijk vlak. Ik neem alles zoals het komt. Daarna kijk ik het aan.

Ik ben trouwens ook niet alleen van het uiterlijk. Iemand moet leuk zijn en een killeruitstraling hebben. (Das voor mij niet uiterlijk alleen.)

----------


## LiaCarina

> _Geplaatst door Twinkle_Croft_ 
> *Dan zijn ze denk ik niet romantisch genoeg als ze toch tegen vallen.
> 
> 
> Of we willen maar al te graag zo'n film-achtige romantische-date hebben, maar die komen volgens mij alleen in films voor. *


_Noo man het gaat als volgt.

Jij loopt naar hem toe, nog niet wetend hoe hij eruitziet. Je hart klopt en denkt please laat het goed gaan. Dan staat ie voor je en zegt ie, hey jij bent zeker nadya. Jij denkend damn, hij is helemaal niet zo knap en tfoe wat een lelijke kledingstyle. Dan zeg je tegen jezelf, oke naad..zijn karakter is leuk en heeft zijn zaakjes in orde, dat telt ook. Je gaat rustig zitten denkend hmmm wil ik hem nou wel... Aan het einde van de dag neem je afscheid en denk je, moet ik hem gaan blocken op msn of toch niet. Dan hoor je later van de ander dat er geen vonk oversloeg (wat niet meer dan logisch was) en dan denk je, damn... hij heeft mij nog sneller gescot. Dan lach je en bel je je vrienden op die je uitlachen en dan ga je slapen._

----------


## Twinkle_Croft

> _Geplaatst door Sim_ 
> *Om eerlijk te zijn, ga ik bij een date er nooit vanuit dat ik iemand leuk genoeg zou vinden voor een relatie op liefdelijk vlak. Ik neem alles zoals het komt. Daarna kijk ik het aan.
> 
> Ik ben trouwens ook niet alleen van het uiterlijk. Iemand moet leuk zijn en een killeruitstraling hebben. (Das voor mij niet uiterlijk alleen.)*


Ja tuurlijk, eerst wil je real-life afwachten en dan praat je verder.


Maar er zijn ook mensen die het zo leuk op MSN hebben, foto's hebben gezien en dan elkaar zo goed lijken aan te vullen dat ze zeg maar via het net al 'intiem' bezig zijn. En vervolgens een romantische date hebt. 

Als er dan wordt afgesproken en vindt elkaar aantrekkelijk lijkt het me echt scary gewoon omdat je dan denkt aan alles wat je dan zoal heb 'besproken' en nog erger lijkt me als jij hem in het echt niet aantrekklijk is.

Aantrekkelijkheid kan je niet zien op een foto.

----------


## Sim

> _Geplaatst door LiaCarina_ 
> *Noo man het gaat als volgt.
> 
> Jij loopt naar hem toe, nog niet wetend hoe hij eruitziet. Je hart klopt en denkt please laat het goed gaan. Dan staat ie voor je en zegt ie, hey jij bent zeker nadya. Jij denkend damn, hij is helemaal niet zo knap en tfoe wat een lelijke kledingstyle. Dan zeg je tegen jezelf, oke naad..zijn karakter is leuk en heeft zijn zaakjes in orde, dat telt ook. Je gaat rustig zitten denkend hmmm wil ik hem nou wel... Aan het einde van de dag neem je afscheid en denk je, moet ik hem gaan blocken op msn of toch niet. Dan hoor je later van de ander dat er geen vonk oversloeg (wat niet meer dan logisch was) en dan denk je, damn... hij heeft mij nog sneller gescot. Dan lach je en bel je je vrienden op die je uitlachen en dan ga je slapen. *



Hahahahahaha.
Je liegt.

Jij bent degene die scot. 100%.

----------


## LiaCarina

> _Geplaatst door Twinkle_Croft_ 
> *Ja tuurlijk, eerst wil je real-life afwachten en dan praat je verder.
> 
> 
> Maar er zijn ook mensen die het zo leuk op MSN hebben, foto's hebben gezien en dan elkaar zo goed lijken aan te vullen dat ze zeg maar via het net al 'intiem' bezig zijn. En vervolgens een romantische date hebt. 
> 
> Als er dan wordt afgesproken en vindt elkaar aantrekkelijk lijkt het me echt scary gewoon omdat je dan denkt aan alles wat je dan zoal heb 'besproken' en nog erger lijkt me als jij hem in het echt niet aantrekklijk is.
> 
> Aantrekkelijkheid kan je niet zien op een foto.*





> Aantrekkelijkheid kan je niet zien op een foto.


_Word!_

----------


## Twinkle_Croft

> _Geplaatst door LiaCarina_ 
> *Noo man het gaat als volgt.
> 
> Jij loopt naar hem toe, nog niet wetend hoe hij eruitziet. Je hart klopt en denkt please laat het goed gaan. Dan staat ie voor je en zegt ie, hey jij bent zeker nadya. Jij denkend damn, hij is helemaal niet zo knap en tfoe wat een lelijke kledingstyle. Dan zeg je tegen jezelf, oke naad..zijn karakter is leuk en heeft zijn zaakjes in orde, dat telt ook. Je gaat rustig zitten denkend hmmm wil ik hem nou wel... Aan het einde van de dag neem je afscheid en denk je, moet ik hem gaan blocken op msn of toch niet. Dan hoor je later van de ander dat er geen vonk oversloeg (wat niet meer dan logisch was) en dan denk je, damn... hij heeft mij nog sneller gescot. Dan lach je en bel je je vrienden op die je uitlachen en dan ga je slapen. *


Dat is toch niet romantisch, gewoon zo'n standaard date die volgens mij thuis past in die topic 'Worst date ever'. Of waren die echt heel erg?  :argwaan: 


Ps: Er zijn mensen die via het net afspreken puur voor een one-nigh-stand om vervolgens weer ahun 'voldaan' naar huis te gaan. Dat begrijp ik nou echt niet.  :cheefbek:

----------


## Sim

> _Geplaatst door Twinkle_Croft_ 
> *Ja tuurlijk, eerst wil je real-life afwachten en dan praat je verder.
> 
> 
> Maar er zijn ook mensen die het zo leuk op MSN hebben, foto's hebben gezien en dan elkaar zo goed lijken aan te vullen dat ze zeg maar via het net al 'intiem' bezig zijn. En vervolgens een romantische date hebt. 
> 
> Als er dan wordt afgesproken en vindt elkaar aantrekkelijk lijkt het me echt scary gewoon omdat je dan denkt aan alles wat je dan zoal heb 'besproken' en nog erger lijkt me als jij hem in het echt niet aantrekklijk is.
> 
> Aantrekkelijkheid kan je niet zien op een foto.*



Bij een foto kun je zeggen die is knap.
Maar irl kun je zeggen die is aantrekkelijk.

Aantrekkelijk is de aantrekkingskracht van die persoon, dus manier van praten, lopen, kijken en handelen.



Ik moet eerlijk zeggen, dat toen ik nog *jong* was en afsprak via chat ofzo. Da'k ook zo gebrand was op uiterlijk en knap. Maar ja als je foto stuurt is het al de beste shot met juiste licht etc.

----------


## LiaCarina

> _Geplaatst door Sim_ 
> *Hahahahahaha.
> Je liegt.
> 
> Jij bent degene die scot. 100%.*


_Ff serieus, wullah ma ik lieg. Ik wilde ze een kans geven ook, echt een boehalia. Eentje kwam uit wahed gat in LimBurg, webC zag het er goed uit alleen t viel me op dat ie niet lachte. Ik zag hem dus en bleek dat die gewoon pikzwarte tanden had en hij had van zulke schoenen, alleen helemaal in t zwart omdat hij zichzelf te kort vond. 
 

Ik was nog geeneens thuis en hij belde al._

----------


## LiaCarina

_Dit was zijn schoen:

 
En dit zijn tanden:_

----------


## Twinkle_Croft

> _Geplaatst door LiaCarina_ 
> *Ff serieus, wullah ma ik lieg. Ik wilde ze een kans geven ook, echt een boehalia. Eentje kwam uit wahed gat in LimBurg, webC zag het er goed uit alleen t viel me op dat ie niet lachte. Ik zag hem dus en bleek dat die gewoon pikzwarte tanden had en hij had van zulke schoenen, alleen helemaal in t zwart omdat hij zichzelf te kort vond. 
>  
> 
> Ik was nog geeneens thuis en hij belde al. *


Haha, ik moet spontaan aan zoveel andere denken. Die van mijn vriendin vergeet ik nooit meer. Maar die had ik al eens verteld. 


Ik heb nu al een jaar niet gedate. Als ik dit zo lees heb eigenlijk wel zin om dit soort fun-shit mee te maken. Je kan er altijd om lachen. Maar ik weet dat ik het niet zal doen.

----------


## Sim

> _Geplaatst door LiaCarina_ 
> *Ff serieus, wullah ma ik lieg. Ik wilde ze een kans geven ook, echt een boehalia. Eentje kwam uit wahed gat in LimBurg, webC zag het er goed uit alleen t viel me op dat ie niet lachte. Ik zag hem dus en bleek dat die gewoon pikzwarte tanden had en hij had van zulke schoenen, alleen helemaal in t zwart omdat hij zichzelf te kort vond. 
>  
> 
> Ik was nog geeneens thuis en hij belde al. *



Ahhh meskina.
Gelukkig heb ik die dates niet gekend.


Alhoewel ik herinner me er 1 in Utrecht. Hij bleef me maar smeken voor afspraak. Ik dacht ah wat the heck vriendin en ik zouden toch moeten winkelen is goed. Kwamen we aan (hij was it-er) hij wachtte al shie uur ofzo. Ik zag m staan en ik had handsfree in. Hij belde, ik stond naast hem. Nam op maar zei niks. Ik dacht laat me goed tjekken. (Met mijn uiterlijk leek ik echt Hollands).

Ik dacht, nee mij niet gezien. Zijn we weg gegaan dus.

Hij belde die avond nog. Ik zei ja sorry neef bla bla.
heb niks meer van hem gehoord pas 3 maanden later kreeg ik mailtje, van weet je nog wie ik ben. Ik ben die en die en je hebt me laten wachten op Utrecht. Hschoema ah Siham, je wordt wel bestraft door ALLAH.

 :moe:

----------


## LiaCarina

> _Geplaatst door Twinkle_Croft_ 
> *Haha, ik moet spontaan aan zoveel andere denken. Die van mijn vriendin vergeet ik nooit meer. Maar die had ik al eens verteld. 
> 
> 
> Ik heb nu al een jaar niet gedate. Als ik dit zo lees heb eigenlijk wel zin om dit soort fun-shit mee te maken. Je kan er altijd om lachen. Maar ik weet dat ik het niet zal doen.*


_Ik heb al tijden besloten het niet meer te doen gezien het elke keer tot nationale rampen leidde. God straft me gewoon keer op keer en ik leer het niet._

----------


## Twinkle_Croft

> _Geplaatst door Sim_ 
> *Bij een foto kun je zeggen die is knap.
> Maar irl kun je zeggen die is aantrekkelijk.
> 
> Aantrekkelijk is de aantrekkingskracht van die persoon, dus manier van praten, lopen, kijken en handelen.
> 
> 
> 
> Ik moet eerlijk zeggen, dat toen ik nog jong was en afsprak via chat ofzo. Da'k ook zo gebrand was op uiterlijk en knap. Maar ja als je foto stuurt is het al de beste shot met juiste licht etc.*


Exacly!

Persoonlijk vind ik de aantrekkingskracht het belangrijkste. 

Eens nam ik wel genoegen met minder, dan dacht ik denia hanya "O.k hij is niet superknap, maar je kan er we leuk mee lachen ofzo". En ondertussen lachten vrienden en vriendinnen uit wat ik met zo'n oen deed.  :moe: 

Dan word je zo kieskeurig dat het beeld van 'de ideale' man in je hoofd in werkelijkheid niet blijkt te bestaan. En dan ben je dus 4ever single.  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## LiaCarina

> _Geplaatst door Sim_ 
> *Ahhh meskina.
> Gelukkig heb ik die dates niet gekend.
> 
> 
> Alhoewel ik herinner me er 1 in Utrecht. Hij bleef me maar smeken voor afspraak. Ik dacht ah wat the heck vriendin en ik zouden toch moeten winkelen is goed. Kwamen we aan (hij was it-er) hij wachtte al shie uur ofzo. Ik zag m staan en ik had handsfree in. Hij belde, ik stond naast hem. Nam op maar zei niks. Ik dacht laat me goed tjekken. (Met mijn uiterlijk leek ik echt Hollands).
> 
> Ik dacht, nee mij niet gezien. Zijn we weg gegaan dus.
> 
> ...



_Hhahaha

Je had moeten zeggen, ewa rabi heeft me het voorrecht gegeven om te kiezen en dat doe ik dus ook._

----------


## Twinkle_Croft

> _Geplaatst door LiaCarina_ 
> *Ik heb al tijden besloten het niet meer te doen gezien het elke keer tot nationale rampen leidde. God straft me gewoon keer op keer en ik leer het niet. *


Me2 en hoe...

----------


## Sim

> _Geplaatst door Twinkle_Croft_ 
> *Exacly!
> 
> Persoonlijk vind ik de aantrekkingskracht het belangrijkste. 
> 
> Eens nam ik wel genoegen met minder, dan dacht ik denia hanya "O.k hij is niet superknap, maar je kan er we leuk mee lachen ofzo". En ondertussen lachten vrienden en vriendinnen uit wat ik met zo'n oen deed. 
> 
> Dan word je zo kieskeurig dat het beeld van 'de iedeale' man in je hoofd in werkelijkheid niet blijkt te bestaan. En dan ben je dus 4ever single. *



Bij een man moet je nooit genoegen nemen met minder. 
Als je iemand leuk genoeg vindt en vlinders hebt, dan mag het. Dat is de enige uitzondering op de regel.  :hihi:  want we doen het dan toch wel.


@ Nadya. Ik had zoiets gemaild.

Wie ben je ook al weer?
De it-er, tandarts of dokter?

Anyway daten is haraam, ik denk niet dat ik gestraft wordt.


Zoiets..

----------


## LiaCarina

> _Geplaatst door Twinkle_Croft_ 
> *Me2 en hoe...*


_Daarom! We zijn lekkere dames.
Laten zij maar lekker moeite doen._

----------


## Sim

> _Geplaatst door LiaCarina_ 
> *Daarom! We zijn lekkere dames.
> Laten zij maar lekker moeite doen.  *



Effe serieus Naad, we hebben concurrentie van dames die wel moeite doen.
Daarom ben ik ook gescot. Ik deed te weinig moeite.

----------


## Twinkle_Croft

> _Geplaatst door LiaCarina_ 
> *Daarom! We zijn lekkere dames.
> Laten zij maar lekker moeite doen.  *


Idd. (Remember de psychische, echt trauma gewoon)

En dat niet alleen, ze mogen zichzelf gaan bewijzen dat ze je waard zijn.



@ Sim: Boeit mij niet. Bloed, zweet en tranen wil ik zien!

----------


## LiaCarina

> _Geplaatst door Sim_ 
> *Effe serieus Naad, we hebben concurrentie van dames die wel moeite doen.
> Daarom ben ik ook gescot. Ik deed te weinig moeite.*


_Daarom hebben die lelijkerds altijd een mooie gast aan hun arm. Sneaky basterds. Ene dag liepen ze nog met hun snottebel op straat, ander dag verloofd met een cute as gozer. 


Waar gaat dit heen, waar gaat dit toch nou naartoe_

----------


## LiaCarina

> _Geplaatst door Twinkle_Croft_ 
> *Idd. (Remember de psychische, echt trauma gewoon)
> 
> En dat niet alleen, ze mogen zichzelf gaan bewijzen dat ze je waard zijn.
> 
> 
> 
> @ Sim: Boeit mij niet. Bloed, zweet en tranen wil ik zien!*


_Als ik hem echt mooi en top vond dan zou ik hem nooit bedriegen of xpress beledigen. Ben niet down met dat.
Ik zou respect tonen etc.

Dus beter doet ie moeite. Wat een enorme afknapper is, is wanneer de man niet weet waar die bijv met jou wat kan gaan drinken of rustig chillen._

----------


## Sim

> _Geplaatst door Twinkle_Croft_ 
> *
> @ Sim: Boeit mij niet. Bloed, zweet en tranen wil ik zien!*


Dat is mijn instelling helaas (ja ergens toch wel helaas) ook!

@ Naad, die wijven waar jij het over hebt. Die doen het goed!!!

----------


## Twinkle_Croft

> _Geplaatst door LiaCarina_ 
> *Daarom hebben die lelijkerds altijd een mooie gast aan hun arm. Sneaky basterds. Ene dag liepen ze nog met hun snottebel op straat, ander dag verloofd met een cute as gozer. 
> 
> 
> Waar gaat dit heen, waar gaat dit toch nou naartoe  *


Sterker nog. Na hun minimale HBO-opleiding zijn ze bereidt om voor manlief huisvrouw te worden.  :moe: 


We hebben zware concurrentie.

----------


## LiaCarina

> _Geplaatst door Sim_ 
> *Dat is mijn instelling helaas (ja ergens toch wel helaas) ook!
> 
> @ Naad, die wijven waar jij het over hebt. Die doen het goed!!!*


_Die doen het t goed. De mooiere blijven solo en de lelijkerds slaan een zine aan de haak. Dat gaat naar mijn mening tegen de natuur in.
Heeft iemand de nr van moeder natuur? IK ga mijn bezwaar indienen._

----------


## Al3arbi

> _Geplaatst door Twinkle_Croft_ 
> *Sterker nog. Na hun minimale HBO-opleiding zijn ze bereidt om voor manlief huisvrouw te worden. *


_Weetje, ironisch genoeg killt deze opmerking de hele topic, in mijn ogen._

----------


## LiaCarina

> _Geplaatst door Twinkle_Croft_ 
> *Sterker nog. Na hun minimale HBO-opleiding zijn ze bereidt om voor manlief huisvrouw te worden. 
> 
> 
> We hebben zware concurrentie.*


_
Juist! What the Piep is that all about. Al die jaren van hard werken en janken om tentamens ga je aan het einde er helemaal niks mee doen. Sneu.

Ik kan gewoon niet leven om 1 miezerige salarisje. IK ben duur en shop als een gek als ik de kans/geld heb._

----------


## Twinkle_Croft

> _Geplaatst door Al3arbi_ 
> *Weetje, ironisch genoeg killt die opmerking de hele topic in mijn ogen.*


Omdat het de waarheid is als een koe.



Blind zijn we niet geschapen.

----------


## Sim

> _Geplaatst door LiaCarina_ 
> *Die doen het t goed. De mooiere blijven solo en de lelijkerds slaan een zine aan de haak. Dat gaat naar mijn mening tegen de natuur in.
> Heeft iemand de nr van moeder natuur? IK ga mijn bezwaar indienen. *



Lukt niet, heb ik al geprobeerd.


@ Tc. Zie je nou wel dat er nog hoop voor je is.  :gniffel: 


@ Allen. Tsab7oe 3la ghir. Me is out.

----------


## Al3arbi

> _Geplaatst door Twinkle_Croft_ 
> *Omdat het de waarheid is als een koe.
> 
> 
> 
> Blind zijn we niet geschapen.*


_Ik denk, nee. Ik weet. Dat ik die opmerking anders zie. Maar op welke manier dan ook. Hij killt de topic._

----------


## LiaCarina

> _Geplaatst door Sim_ 
> *Lukt niet, heb ik al geprobeerd.
> 
> 
> @ Tc. Zie je nou wel dat er nog hoop voor je is. 
> 
> 
> @ Allen. Tsab7oe 3la ghir. Me is out.*


_Sleep well_

----------


## Lika

Die verhalen van jullie!

 :haha:

----------


## Twinkle_Croft

> _Geplaatst door LiaCarina_ 
> *
> Juist! What the Piep is that all about. Al die jaren van hard werken en janken om tentamens ga je aan het einde er helemaal niks mee doen. Sneu.
> 
> Ik kan gewoon niet leven om 1 miezerige salarisje. IK ben duur en shop als een gek als ik de kans/geld heb. *


Juistem! We *need* that bling!


Zie het maar zo, mannen die niet in zien dat vrouwen die n werken n huisvrouw n echtegenote n moeder n zelfstandig n onafhankelijk zijn pas *echte* wereldvrouwen zijn, zijn ons niet waard. Hun wereld is te klein om dit te zien.

----------


## Al3arbi

> _Geplaatst door Twinkle_Croft_ 
> *Juistem! We need that bling!
> *


*





Zie het maar zo, mannen die niet in zien dat vrouwen die n werken n huisvrouw n echtegenote n moeder n zelfstandig n onafhankelijk zijn pas echte wereldvrouwen zijn, zijn ons niet waard. Hun wereld is te klein om dit te zien.


*_Ik vraag me soms af, al die nadruk op je ogen. Maar zie je eigenlijk wel wat?_

----------


## Twinkle_Croft

> _Geplaatst door Sim_ 
> *
> @ Tc. Zie je nou wel dat er nog hoop voor je is. 
> 
> @ Allen. Tsab7oe 3la ghir. Me is out.*


Laat mij maar voorlopig zo.  :knipoog: 


Have nice dreams.

----------


## LiaCarina

> _Geplaatst door Twinkle_Croft_ 
> *Juistem! We need that bling!
> 
> 
> Zie het maar zo, mannen die niet in zien dat vrouwen die n werken n huisvrouw n echtegenote n moeder n zelfstandig n onafhankelijk zijn pas echte wereldvrouwen zijn, zijn ons niet waard. Hun wereld is te klein om dit te zien.*


_Amen to that.
Meestal is het voor hen of het n of het ander. What a shame. Mijn ouders vermoorden mij echt als ik niks met mijn diploma doe, ze zullen niks van me heel laten._

----------


## Twinkle_Croft

> _Geplaatst door Al3arbi_ 
> *Ik vraag me soms af, al die nadruk op je ogen. Maar zie je eigenlijk wel wat?*


Meer dan je denkt.  :knipoog: 



Vergis je niet.

----------


## Al3arbi

> _Geplaatst door Twinkle_Croft_ 
> *Meer dan je denkt. 
> 
> 
> 
> Vergis je niet.*



_De vraag is, nou ja de vraag?, of men op PB de juiste act kan vinden tussen alle facades. Ik weet het niet. Maar ik heb dan ook niet zulke ogen. Ik ga slapen. Over 6uur op. Sleep well. Keep `m open._

----------


## Twinkle_Croft

> _Geplaatst door Al3arbi_ 
> *De vraag is, nou ja de vraag?, of men op PB de juiste act kan vinden tussen alle facades. Ik weet het niet. Maar ik heb dan ook niet zulke ogen. Ik ga slapen. Over 6uur op. Sleep well. Keep `m open.*


Ik ook niet, ben gewoon mezelf en hoe is afhankelijk van de situatie en/of mijn bui.

Zolang je ermee kan zien.  :knipoog: 


Me is out 2.


@ Iedereen: Sleep well and have nice dreams!  :zwaai:

----------


## Twinkle_Croft

> _Geplaatst door LiaCarina_ 
> *Schijnheilige bitches. Ze3ma nooit afgesproken met iemand, ga heen. Ik weet genoeg van inside track wie van jullie het wel niet heeft gedaan.
> 
> I did it en heb me kapot vermaakt. *


Ey, ik heb ff teruggekeken wie hier zei dat ie nooit gedate had, alleen kan ik niet zo'n post vinden. 


Kwas uieteraard op zoek naar namen, waarvan ik het zelf nog niet wist.  :hihi: 




> _Geplaatst door LiaCarina_ 
> *
> Wat een enorme afknapper is, is wanneer de man niet weet waar die bijv met jou wat kan gaan drinken of rustig chillen. *



Dat is zwaar lauw! Krijg je zo'n goze, "Hey, weet jij waar we iets kunnen drinken?" of een vriendin belt om te dat te vragen omdat haar date het ook niet weet. Damn, wie neemt nou wie uit?  :moe:

----------


## Colombiana

Jeetje jullie prikken zelfs in jullie vrije tijd!!!

Maare feit is: 99 van de 100 x is een blind date een tegenvaller!

Op foto's zien ze er altijd beter uit dan in het echt (een enkele keer andersom), ze hebben de camera zo geplaatst dat die grote neus niet opvalt of die dikke moedervlek aan de andere kant zit.....
en zelfs op de cam kun je er tegenwoordig beter uitzien dan in het echt (op wazig beeld draaien) en dan zie je die vetpens die eronder hult niet.

Conclusie: ik doe er niet meer aan. Waste of time...

----------


## Sim

> _Geplaatst door Colombiana_ 
> *Jeetje jullie prikken zelfs in jullie vrije tijd!!!
> 
> Maare feit is: 99 van de 100 x is een blind date een tegenvaller!
> 
> Op foto's zien ze er altijd beter uit dan in het echt (een enkele keer andersom), ze hebben de camera zo geplaatst dat die grote neus niet opvalt of die dikke moedervlek aan de andere kant zit.....
> en zelfs op de cam kun je er tegenwoordig beter uitzien dan in het echt (op wazig beeld draaien) en dan zie je die vetpens die eronder hult niet.
> 
> Conclusie: ik doe er niet meer aan. Waste of time...*



Het is alleen een tegenvaller als je er hoge verwachtingen van hebt. Vind ik. Als je gewoon van te voren duidelijk laat zien dat de afspraak niet bedoeld is om een relatie te starten of om verliefd te worden, dan heb je niets te verliezen bij zo een date.

Zo zie ik het.

----------


## Colombiana

> _Geplaatst door Sim_ 
> *Het is alleen een tegenvaller als je er hoge verwachtingen van hebt. Vind ik. Als je gewoon van te voren duidelijk laat zien dat de afspraak niet bedoeld is om een relatie te starten of om verliefd te worden, dan heb je niets te verliezen bij zo een date.
> 
> Zo zie ik het.*


Nou ik had nooit hoge verw8ingen en toch viel het tegen... meer uit nieuwsgierigheid ging ik en tog wel een beetje hoop in je achterhoofd. En dan: "o nee weer zo'n natuurramp!!!" Of dan is ie wel mooi en komt er niets fatsoenlijks uit zijn mond...

Trouwens de vraag was: een romantische afspraak, enne die heb ik maar 1 keer gehad. het meeste was: ontmoetingsplek -> of zo snel morgelijk wegvluchten of toch maar ff wat gaan drinken. 1 x was het romantisch of nou ja poging tot romantisch (want ook hij viel tegen) en zijn we gaan uit eten...

----------


## Sim

> _Geplaatst door Colombiana_ 
> *Nou ik had nooit hoge verw8ingen en toch viel het tegen... meer uit nieuwsgierigheid ging ik en tog wel een beetje hoop in je achterhoofd. En dan: "o nee weer zo'n natuurramp!!!" Of dan is ie wel mooi en komt er niets fatsoenlijks uit zijn mond...
> 
> Trouwens de vraag was: een romantische afspraak, enne die heb ik maar 1 keer gehad. het meeste was: ontmoetingsplek -> of zo snel morgelijk wegvluchten of toch maar ff wat gaan drinken. 1 x was het romantisch of nou ja poging tot romantisch (want ook hij viel tegen) en zijn we gaan uit eten...*


 :haha: 
Ik hoor heel veel meiden met die verhalen.. Zelf heb ik maar 1 tegenvaller gehad. Dat was het verhaal in deze topic.
De rest waren allemaal zeer aardige jongens. Soms spreek ik ze nog. Niets aan t handje.

Romantisch was er 1. Een zeer uitgebreide picknick in het vondelpark. Was leuk.....

----------


## Colombiana

> _Geplaatst door Sim_ 
> *
> Ik hoor heel veel meiden met die verhalen.. Zelf heb ik maar 1 tegenvaller gehad. Dat was het verhaal in deze topic.
> De rest waren allemaal zeer aardige jongens. Soms spreek ik ze nog. Niets aan t handje.
> 
> Romantisch was er 1. Een zeer uitgebreide picknick in het vondelpark. Was leuk.....*


Nee als ie lelijk is, valt er niks meer van te maken. dan kan het niet meer gezellig worden... Je moet er toch tegenaan kijken en je moet zijn aanraak en versierpogingen continu ontwijken. Dus gewoon gezellig is onmogelijk....

----------


## Sim

> _Geplaatst door Colombiana_ 
> *Nee als ie lelijk is, valt er niks meer van te maken. dan kan het niet meer gezellig worden... Je moet er toch tegenaan kijken en je moet zijn aanraak en versierpogingen continu ontwijken. Dus gewoon gezellig is onmogelijk....*



Oh in die pogingen ontwijken ben ik super goed.
Ik zorg wel dat die gast me ziet als fake friend  :Smilie: .

Is als een hobby voor mij.

----------


## Colombiana

> _Geplaatst door Sim_ 
> *Oh in die pogingen ontwijken ben ik super goed.
> Ik zorg wel dat die gast me ziet als fake friend .
> 
> Is als een hobby voor mij.*


Jah maar zo'n gast wil geen vriendschap! Die komt voor iets anders. En als jij dat dan niet wilt conflicteert dat met zijn intentie. En dan moet je toch de hele avond volhouden dat je echt niet wilt... Erg vermoeiend is dat... En tijdsverspilling! Geeneen was grappig/gezellig op die manier dat je het nog gezellig kan maken.

----------


## Sim

> _Geplaatst door Colombiana_ 
> *Jah maar zo'n gast wil geen vriendschap! Die komt voor iets anders. En als jij dat dan niet wilt conflicteert dat met zijn intentie. En dan moet je toch de hele avond volhouden dat je echt niet wilt... Erg vermoeiend is dat... En tijdsverspilling! Geeneen was grappig/gezellig op die manier dat je het nog gezellig kan maken.*



Ik heb andere ervaringen. Ik zorg er altijd voor dat er niet gepraat wordt over mogelijke vervolg afspraak. Het is meer dat je diegeen met wie je zo veel gepraat hebt in t echt ook ziet. 
De gesprekken ervoor zijn spontaan en leuk. Maar inhoudelijk slaan ze nergens op (bij mij dan). Nadat ik iemand ook heb gezien in het echt, zou ik wat persoonlijker kunnen worden, en als t echt iemand is die botst met me dan ben ik nog steeds oppervlakkig leuk.

Geen gevaar dus.

----------


## Colombiana

> _Geplaatst door Sim_ 
> *Ik heb andere ervaringen. Ik zorg er altijd voor dat er niet gepraat wordt over mogelijke vervolg afspraak. Het is meer dat je diegeen met wie je zo veel gepraat hebt in t echt ook ziet. 
> De gesprekken ervoor zijn spontaan en leuk. Maar inhoudelijk slaan ze nergens op (bij mij dan). Nadat ik iemand ook heb gezien in het echt, zou ik wat persoonlijker kunnen worden, en als t echt iemand is die botst met me dan ben ik nog steeds oppervlakkig leuk.
> 
> Geen gevaar dus.*


Maar je hebt nooit een relatie aan zo'n blind date overgehouden?

Ikke wel, jah het kan tog...

----------


## Sim

> _Geplaatst door Colombiana_ 
> *Maar je hebt nooit een relatie aan zo'n blind date overgehouden?
> 
> Ikke wel, jah het kan tog...*



Nope.

De enige relatie die ik had, was geen blind date.
Ik was gewoon aan het werk en hij liep langs, love at first sight (ja bestaat).

----------


## Colombiana

> _Geplaatst door Sim_ 
> *Nope.
> 
> De enige relatie die ik had, was geen blind date.
> Ik was gewoon aan het werk en hij liep langs, love at first sight (ja bestaat).*


En toen? rende je er achter aan?

----------


## Sim

> _Geplaatst door Colombiana_ 
> *En toen? rende je er achter aan?*



Never nooit niet. 
Bloed zweet en tranen dat wil ik zien. Ik zal nooit en te nimmer achter een boy aan gaan. verveeld

Anyway. Hij kwam binnen, maakte een praatje en vertrok. Volgende dag kwam hij me ophalen van werk  :knipoog:

----------


## Colombiana

> _Geplaatst door Sim_ 
> *Never nooit niet. 
> Bloed zweet en tranen dat wil ik zien. Ik zal nooit en te nimmer achter een boy aan gaan. verveeld
> 
> Anyway. Hij kwam binnen, maakte een praatje en vertrok. Volgende dag kwam hij me ophalen van werk *


Ooooooooooooooooh how sweet....

Probleem bij mij is dat als gasten mij op straat aanspreken ik niks er niks van moet hebben. heb het idee dat ze dat bij alle meisjes doen, snap je. Dus ik loop altijd stug door (hoe knap ze ook zijn), hahah ik loop ook standaard heel snel en heb daarbij vaak een muziekdrager in mijn oren (ben dus onaanspreekbaar)...

----------


## KT3MM!

Het heeft me enige moeite gekost om hierover te kunnen praten, maar ik ben er deels overheen. En volgens mijn psychiater helpt het bij het verwerkingsproces als ik er over schrijf of mijn ervaringen met iemand deel.

Ik heb 3 dates gehad via maroc.nl. Bij 2 dates had ik me voorgenomen om er een redelijke romantische date van te maken, maar dat is niet gelukt. Bij de eerste date stond ik op Centraal Station en ging mijn telefoon af. Toen ik opnam werd er niets gezegd. Ik heb daar 1,5 uur staan wachten. Toen ze niet kwam opdagen belde ik haar anoniem en begon ze me uit te schelden voor engerd en lelijkerd.  :vreemd:  

Bij de 2de zogenaamde romantische date hadden we onszelf op msn voorgenomen om heel wat spannende en romantische dingen te doen. Toen ik net 5 minuten met haar aan tafel zat en net wat drankjes had besteld deed ze of ze werd gebeld en vertelde dat ze even weg moest, maar ze kwam niet terug. Sindsien bel ik haar elke dag 3 keer al 3 maanden lang, maar volgens mij heeft ze een nieuw nummer genomen.  :maf:  

Bij mijn 3de date had mijn afspraak meer aandacht voor het kontje van de ober dan voor mij
 :droef:  


p.s iemand daten?  :nerd:   :haha:  







NourreDean

----------


## Sim

> _Geplaatst door Colombiana_ 
> *Ooooooooooooooooh how sweet....
> 
> Probleem bij mij is dat als gasten mij op straat aanspreken ik niks er niks van moet hebben. heb het idee dat ze dat bij alle meisjes doen, snap je. Dus ik loop altijd stug door (hoe knap ze ook zijn), hahah ik loop ook standaard heel snel en heb daarbij vaak een muziekdrager in mijn oren (ben dus onaanspreekbaar)...*



Das goede instelling.

Alleen deze ontmoeting was heel speciaal. En heel vreemd.
Blijkt ook wel het was een aparte beproeving. We zouden ook echt samen een leven hebben opgebouwd waren bepaalde obstakels er niet geweest.


Jongens die zomaar elk meisje op straat aanspreken, zijn ook maar op zoek naar de perfecte match. Niets mis mee  :Smilie: .
Ligt er maar net aan hoe ze contact willen leggen.

----------


## Sim

> _Geplaatst door NourreDean_ 
> *Het heeft me enige moeite gekost om hierover te kunnen praten, maar ik ben er deels overheen. En volgens mij psychiater helpt het bij het verwerkingsproces als ik er over schrijf of mijn ervaringen met iemand deel.
> 
> Ik heb 3 dates gehad via maroc.nl. Bij 2 dates had ik me voorgenomen om er een redelijke romantische date van te maken, maar dat is niet gelukt. Bij de eerste date stond ik op Centraal Station en ging mijn telefoon af. Toen ik opnam werd er niets gezegd. Ik heb daar 1,5 uur staan wachten. Toen ze niet kwam opdagen belde ik haar anoniem en begon ze me uit te schelden voor engerd en lelijkerd.  
> 
> Bij de 2de zogenaamde romantische date hadden we onszelf op msn voorgenomen om heel wat spannende en romantische dingen te doen. Toen ik net 5 minuten met haar aan tafel zat en net wat drankjes had besteld deed ze of ze werd gebeld en vertelde dat ze even weg moest, maar ze kwam niet terug. Sindsien bel ik haar elke dag 3 keer al 3 maanden lang, maar volgens mij heeft ze een nieuw nummer genomen.  
> 
> Bij mijn 3de date had mijn afspraak meer aandacht voor het kontje van de ober dan voor mij
>  
> ...



Je doet het helemaal verkeerd ND.
Helemaal verkeerd  :jammer: 

Je kan in opleiding bij mij als je wilt?
Succes garantueed!

----------


## Colombiana

> _Geplaatst door Sim_ 
> *Das goede instelling.
> 
> Alleen deze ontmoeting was heel speciaal. En heel vreemd.
> Blijkt ook wel het was een aparte beproeving. We zouden ook echt samen een leven hebben opgebouwd waren bepaalde obstakels er niet geweest.
> 
> 
> Jongens die zomaar elk meisje op straat aanspreken, zijn ook maar op zoek naar de perfecte match. Niets mis mee .
> Ligt er maar net aan hoe ze contact willen leggen.*


Jah maar wanneer is de manier van contact leggen goed te noemen??

Ook een versierder in een discotheek neem ik niet serieus... joh waar en wie dan wel? Lastig hoor...

----------


## Sim

> _Geplaatst door Colombiana_ 
> *Jah maar wanneer is de manier van contact leggen goed te noemen??
> 
> Ook een versierder in een discotheek neem ik niet serieus... joh waar en wie dan wel? Lastig hoor...*



Kijk spontaniteit is leuk.
Gemaakt versieren werkt niet.

Stel je staat aan de bar en je besteld wat maar die barkeeper geeft je geen tijd. En die gast naast jou psies zo. Dan kan hij best een leuke opmerking maken zodat je wel een gesprek zou kunnen hebben.

Je deelt een bepaalde situatie, je verkeert in hetzelfde schuitje.
Al is het op de bus wachten je steekt je kaartje uit maar de buschauffeur rijd door. Die jongen naast je deelt dezelfde situatie als jou en spreekt je aan. (spontaniteit toch?).

----------


## KT3MM!

> _Geplaatst door Sim_ 
> *Je doet het helemaal verkeerd ND.
> Helemaal verkeerd 
> 
> Je kan in opleiding bij mij als je wilt?
> Succes garantueed!*


Maar beste Sim,

Euhm........  :argwaan:  

Hoe wilde je dat doen dan? Kan jij er echt voor zorgen dat mijn dates niet op de vlucht slaan?






NourreDean

----------


## Sim

> _Geplaatst door NourreDean_ 
> *Maar beste Sim,
> 
> Euhm........  
> 
> Hoe wilde je dat doen dan? Kan jij er echt voor zorgen dat mijn dates niet op de vlucht slaan?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Natuurlijk kan ik dt.
Weet je wel tegen wie je het hebt?


Sim, scheet, tegen Sim.

----------


## Colombiana

> _Geplaatst door Sim_ 
> *Kijk spontaniteit is leuk.
> Gemaakt versieren werkt niet.
> 
> Stel je staat aan de bar en je besteld wat maar die barkeeper geeft je geen tijd. En die gast naast jou psies zo. Dan kan hij best een leuke opmerking maken zodat je wel een gesprek zou kunnen hebben.
> 
> Je deelt een bepaalde situatie, je verkeert in hetzelfde schuitje.
> Al is het op de bus wachten je steekt je kaartje uit maar de buschauffeur rijd door. Die jongen naast je deelt dezelfde situatie als jou en spreekt je aan. (spontaniteit toch?).*


Sja helaas maak ik dat soort dingen niet mee... alleen met lelijkerds dan. haha....

----------


## KT3MM!

> _Geplaatst door Sim_ 
> *Natuurlijk kan ik dt.
> Weet je wel tegen wie je het hebt?
> 
> 
> Sim, scheet, tegen Sim.*


Hmmm dus je wilt me een cursus gaan geven.

Er moet ergens een addertje onder het gras zittten.........

Dus vertel hoeveel ben ik kwijt aan die cursus van je.






NourreDean

----------


## Colombiana

> _Geplaatst door NourreDean_ 
> *Hmmm dus je wilt me een cursus gaan geven.
> 
> Er moet ergens een addertje onder het gras zittten.........
> 
> Dus vertel hoeveel ben ik kwijt aan die cursus van je.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sim en ik gaan wel met je blinddaten en dan blijven we een heel uur met je ok??

----------


## Sim

> _Geplaatst door NourreDean_ 
> *Hmmm dus je wilt me een cursus gaan geven.
> 
> Er moet ergens een addertje onder het gras zittten.........
> 
> Dus vertel hoeveel ben ik kwijt aan die cursus van je.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Niks, het enige wat ik wil is dat je me cursus volgt en de rest van je leven mij dankbaar bent.

Colombiana stelt zich op als proefkonijntje. Ik zal je tips geven en advies.
Colombiana mag lekker zichzelf zijn. Goede oefening of nie?

----------


## KT3MM!

> _Geplaatst door Colombiana_ 
> *Sim en ik gaan wel met je blinddaten en dan blijven we een heel uur met je ok??*



Nee doe maar niet, want daarna moet ik vast en zeker een nieuwe nick aanmaken omdat niemand dan meer met mij wilt communiceren  :maf:  Jullie dames vertellen elkaar alles.

p.s. 1 uur houden jullie nooit vol met mij.







NourreDean

----------


## Colombiana

> _Geplaatst door NourreDean_ 
> *Nee doe maar niet, want daarna moet ik vast en zeker een nieuwe nick aanmaken omdat niemand dan meer met mij wilt communiceren  Jullie dames vertellen elkaar alles.
> 
> p.s. 1 uur houden jullie nooit vol met mij.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nee wij zijn niet achterbaks.... 1 uur is niet lang... en waarom zo'n laag selfasteem joh?

----------


## Sim

> _Geplaatst door NourreDean_ 
> *Nee doe maar niet, want daarna moet ik vast en zeker een nieuwe nick aanmaken omdat niemand dan meer met mij wilt communiceren  Jullie dames vertellen elkaar alles.
> 
> p.s. 1 uur houden jullie nooit vol met mij.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hoogstwaarschijnlijk wel ja.
Maar ja risico's zijn er om te wagen of nie?  :grote grijns:

----------


## LiaCarina

> _Geplaatst door Twinkle_Croft_ 
> *Ey, ik heb ff teruggekeken wie hier zei dat ie nooit gedate had, alleen kan ik niet zo'n post vinden. 
> 
> 
> Kwas uieteraard op zoek naar namen, waarvan ik het zelf nog niet wist. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dat is zwaar lauw! Krijg je zo'n goze, "Hey, weet jij waar we iets kunnen drinken?" of een vriendin belt om te dat te vragen omdat haar date het ook niet weet. Damn, wie neemt nou wie uit? *


_
Juistem, we all did it. En ga er niet om liegen ook.

Dat haat ik dus als iemand niet weet waarheen te gaan. Pff, de man moet dat doen al komt ie uit Belgie._

----------


## Colombiana

> _Geplaatst door LiaCarina_ 
> *
> Juistem, we all did it. En ga er niet om liegen ook.
> 
> Dat haat ik dus als iemand niet weet waarheen te gaan. Pff, de man moet dat doen al komt ie uit Belgie. *


en jij suc6jes behaalt?

----------


## LiaCarina

> _Geplaatst door Colombiana_ 
> *en jij suc6jes behaalt?*


_What do U mean_   :Confused:

----------


## KT3MM!

> _Geplaatst door Sim_ 
> *Hoogstwaarschijnlijk wel ja.
> Maar ja risico's zijn er om te wagen of nie? *



Durf jij het aan dan? Ik ben niet aansprakelijk voor eventuele langslepende psychische kwetsuren ok?







NourreDean

----------


## Sim

> _Geplaatst door NourreDean_ 
> *Durf jij het aan dan? Ik ben niet aansprakelijk voor eventuele langslepende psychische kwetsuren ok?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NourreDean*



Maak je niet druk  :knipoog:

----------


## Colombiana

> _Geplaatst door LiaCarina_ 
> *What do U mean  *


Of er wat tussen zat bij die blinddates van je, of waren het allemaal natuurrampen?

----------


## KT3MM!

> _Geplaatst door Sim_ 
> *Maak je niet druk *


Val je op jongens met lange donkere glimmende krullen en een Jedwane snor? Ik draag bijna alleen zwarte kleding (zo lijk ik langer) vanzelfsprekend in combinatie met die Michael Jackson instappers en witte sokken.

Kom we gaan daten maak je niet druk.

 :tik:  






NourreDean

----------


## Sim

> _Geplaatst door NourreDean_ 
> *Val je op jongens met lange donkere glimmende krullen en een Jedwane snor? Ik draag bijna alleen zwarte kleding (zo lijk ik langer) vanzelfsprekend in combinatie met die Michael Jackson instappers en witte sokken.
> 
> Kom we gaan daten maak je niet druk.
> 
>  
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Precies mijn type vent.
Waar spreken we af?

----------


## Colombiana

> _Geplaatst door Sim_ 
> *Precies mijn type vent.
> Waar spreken we af?*


hahahahahahahahah  :hihi:

----------


## KT3MM!

> _Geplaatst door Sim_ 
> *Precies mijn type vent.
> Waar spreken we af?*



Ergens waar weinig Marokkanen komen.

Internetcafe Muntplein?  :hihi:  







NourreDean

----------


## Colombiana

> _Geplaatst door NourreDean_ 
> *Ergens waar weinig Marokkanen komen.
> 
> Internetcafe Muntplein?  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mag ik nog komen?? Ik stel dan heineken hoek voor....

----------


## Sim

> _Geplaatst door NourreDean_ 
> *Ergens waar weinig Marokkanen komen.
> 
> Internetcafe Muntplein?  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is goed.
Pm me effe je nummer dan kunnen we wat psiezer afspreken.
Colombiana komt mee.
Dan is de spanning voor jou ook minder hoog  :knipoog:

----------


## KT3MM!

> _Geplaatst door Colombiana_ 
> *Mag ik nog komen?? Ik stel dan heineken hoek voor....*


Ben je helemaal betoeterd. Heineken Hoek zitten meestal van die gladde aantrekkelijke Marokkaanse smoothboys. Ik duld geen concurrentie, daar kan ik niet tegen op  :nerveus:  

Internetcafe Muntplein is perfect daar voel ik me tenminste op mn gemak met al die illies om me heen.







NourreDean

----------


## Fatima80

Ik vraag me af of er mensen hier zijn die via omniya.com een date / relatie hebben gehad.... en hopelijk nog steeds???

----------


## KT3MM!

> _Geplaatst door Sim_ 
> *Is goed.
> Pm me effe je nummer dan kunnen we wat psiezer afspreken.
> Colombiana komt mee.
> Dan is de spanning voor jou ook minder hoog *



Ik kan niet eens 1 dame tevreden stellen. Laat staan twee.








NourreDean

----------


## Sim

> _Geplaatst door NourreDean_ 
> *Ik kan niet eens 1 dame tevreden stellen. Laat staan twee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ik heb je net uitgelegd dat ik je ga helpen.

Maar goed, jij bent non helpbaar. Zoek het uit  :ego:

----------


## Colombiana

> _Geplaatst door NourreDean_ 
> *Ik kan niet eens 1 dame tevreden stellen. Laat staan twee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Juist beter 2, die kunnen elkaar dan nog vermaken  :Wink: 

@ Fatima, nee, nog nooit van gehoord zelfs!

----------


## Colombiana

> _Geplaatst door Tech-nine_ 
> *Hallo forumfreaks
> 
> Ik heb van vrienden begrepen dat marokkaanse meisjes die aan internetdaten doen, zwaar misvormd zijn zowel innerlijk als uiterlijk.
> Dit komt omdat de lelijkste meisje niet eens internet nodig heeft om een vriendje te vinden. Ze hoeven alleen maar een turkse koffiehuis binnen te stappen en ze hebben 100 kandidaten in de rij staan voor.
> 
> 
> 
> ps: Ik geloof in liefde op het eerste gezicht en niet in liefde op het internet.*


Lees ff je verhaal opnieuw en plaats het opnieuw, het klopt niet...

----------


## bootvluchteling

Die wijven hier echt mongolen jonge doen net of hun prinsesjes zijn

----------


## Colombiana

> _Geplaatst door bootvluchteling_ 
> *Die wijven hier echt mongolen jonge doen net of hun prinsesjes zijn*


Dit ook al niet!

----------


## Mark

Genoeg afspraakjes gemaakt

nooit gegaan

gelukkig is het op internet not done om toe tegeven dat je date niet kwam (op nourre dean na)

 :grote grijns:

----------


## criminar

Als je ooit zelfmoordneigingen hebt maar je durft de trigger niet overhalen,dan moet je maar eens met een meid van Maroc.nl daten,je gaat gegarandeerd de moed /inspiratie terug krijgen om je hersenen aan flarden te schieten.

----------


## Twinkle_Croft

> _Geplaatst door criminar_ 
> *Als je ooit zelfmoordneigingen hebt maar je durft de trigger niet overhalen,dan moet je maar eens met een meid van Maroc.nl daten,je gaat gegarandeerd de moed /inspiratie terug krijgen om je hersenen aan flarden te schieten.*


 :haha: !!

----------


## Timoesh

Romantisch?  :haha:

----------


## Timoesh

> _Geplaatst door criminar_ 
> *Als je ooit zelfmoordneigingen hebt maar je durft de trigger niet overhalen,dan moet je maar eens met een meid van Maroc.nl daten,je gaat gegarandeerd de moed /inspiratie terug krijgen om je hersenen aan flarden te schieten.*



 :haha: 

Ook bij die Marokko.nl'ers?

----------


## Twinkle_Croft

> _Geplaatst door Lalla_fatoes_ 
> *
> 
> Ook bij die Marokko.nl'ers?*


Ja, die zijn zeker niet door Maroc.nl-ers te verslaan.  :knipoog:

----------


## KT3MM!

> _Geplaatst door Sim_ 
> *Ik heb je net uitgelegd dat ik je ga helpen.
> 
> Maar goed, jij bent non helpbaar. Zoek het uit *



Je zou me zogenaamd helpen en bijstaan in het hosselen van een date en het interessant overkomen zodat mijn dates niet meteen wegrennen. Maar we hebben niet eens gedate en je bent me nu al zat  :blozen:  
Ik weet genoeg, je bent net als de rest.







NourreDean

----------


## Colombiana

> _Geplaatst door NourreDean_ 
> *Je zou me zogenaamd helpen en bijstaan in het hosselen van een date en het interessant overkomen zodat mijn dates niet meteen wegrennen. Maar we hebben niet eens gedate en je bent me nu al zat  
> Ik weet genoeg, je bent net als de rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ik ben anders.....

----------


## Sim

> _Geplaatst door NourreDean_ 
> *Je zou me zogenaamd helpen en bijstaan in het hosselen van een date en het interessant overkomen zodat mijn dates niet meteen wegrennen. Maar we hebben niet eens gedate en je bent me nu al zat  
> Ik weet genoeg, je bent net als de rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jij bent verloren vriend.
Onhelphaar
Onbenaderbaar
Onveranderbaar
On-weet ik het waar

Kortom mschietie fiha!!!





p.s.  :hihi:

----------


## KT3MM!

> _Geplaatst door Colombiana_ 
> *Ik ben anders.....*


Dat zei mijn 2de date ook  :watte?:  

p.s. je wilt in Heineken Hoek afspreken. Weet je wel zeker dat je met mij gezien wilt worden  :verward:  









NourreDean

----------


## Colombiana

> _Geplaatst door NourreDean_ 
> *Dat zei mijn 2de date ook  
> 
> p.s. je wilt in Heineken Hoek afspreken. Weet je wel zeker dat je met mij gezien wilt worden  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Het was maar een grapje... heineken hoek...
Gaan we toch naar de Ritz  :hihi:

----------


## KT3MM!

> _Geplaatst door Sim_ 
> *Jij bent verloren vriend.
> Onhelphaar
> Onbenaderbaar
> Onveranderbaar
> On-weet ik het waar
> 
> Kortom mschietie fiha!!!
> 
> ...


Wat hebben jullie dames met wie ik wil daten toch met die O's.
Volgens mijn eerste date was ik een

Oerlelijke
Oninteressante
Oliedomme
Onnozele
Oelewapper

 :cheefbek:  

Safi ik heb nu helemaal een O-syndroom gekregen.





NourreDean

----------


## Colombiana

> _Geplaatst door NourreDean_ 
> *Wat hebben jullie dames met wie ik wil daten toch met die O's.
> Volgens mijn eerste date was ik een
> 
> Oerlelijke
> Oninteressante
> Oliedomme
> Onnozele
> Oelewapper
> ...


Je bent in ieder geval niet oversext! Dat scheelt!!

----------


## Esma806

wat een zever is da.....

----------


## Origi

Leuk topic.

----------


## Jungel_lady

Ik heb binnenkort een date,
...via internet leren kennen....
IK ben benieuwd wat het wordt

Het is namelijk een VROUW!!!!

----------

